# Can you catch "WarMouth" on Purpose????



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

In the post "a few panfish from La." there is a picture with a lot of Warmouth Bream in it. I have never seen so many in one catch. I have caught them before just here and there, but I haven't caught as many as there is in that picture in my life if I added them all up. Great mess of fish by the way. 

Can you target Warmouth and catch them on purpose?


----------



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

mud bugs, small spinners work for them up here in the ozarks


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

There are lots of them in the river systems around here. Im not sure why I know this but this is exactly how you are suppose to target them.

First off warmouth or goggleye unlike other panfish usually hide out in the holes of stumps or other broken down trees under water. Think of them like a freshwater grouper. Wigglers are the bait of choice for sure. drift slowly along the river banks in fairly deep water dropping your wiggler with a sliding cork into every little stump hole that you see. If you dont have a bite within a munute then move to the next one. Its really better to use a cain pole so you will have more accuracy in getting your bait in the stump hole.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Ditto exactly what Brant said. (especially in the spring time up yellow river)


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I have caught so few, that I can't say that I know they are better than other panfish. Are they better than bream or Shellcracker to eat?


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

grab some crappie jigs(white) from walmart. the smaller the better.. fish the creeks that feed into rivers or(if youre feelin adventurous) the creeks that are along the sides of roads. grab some waders and wade upstream. fish close to the sides of the stream, which normally has stumps and overhangs, and have fun! youll catch tons of goggleye which in my opinion dont put up too much of a fight, but youll also catch tons of pumpkin seed bream. which arent big but are very scrappy and aggressive for there size(>1/2lb). use ultralights and 4lb test and i promise youll have a ball. ive caught goggleye up to a pound doin this


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Just what Brant says. Drop a bait into ANY hole on a stump or inside one those great big top rotted cypress stumps that hold water and you'll find two or three in every hole, and in my opinion they ARE better than bream.


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

I saw that catch and wondered myself. I probably haven't caught more than five in my life. 



Thanks for the tips. I've always caught them while fishing for bream (bluegills or shellcrackers.)


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

With all the rain we had im sure the river flooded over the bank and when the water goes back down find some ponds off the river and therell be some in there.


----------

